# Mini Heki or Fiamma Vent?



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

I need to change one of the roof vents in my Compass drifter. it is currently a Fiamma vent 40 x 40 where to lift it by turning a handle.
I like the idea of the miniheki where you can open it prettty wide. What are peoples experiences of these Is it a good idea or should I just replace with another fiamma vent?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Having had both, we much prefer the mini heki. It is easier to use, locks in the part open position, and the vent is supported both sides. Also the blind is much better, with no springs to lose tension.
If you decide to get one, there are 2 versions, a vented one for caravans and a sealed one for motorhomes. If you have adequate venting elsewhere, get the sealed one as they are noise free.
Colin


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Mini Heki, without doubt. Converted three of ours to them, only one still to do. A big improvement. Incidentally, ours are all the vented type and we get no noise or draughts from them.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have had a non vented mini heki fitted in place of the extractor fan and am very pleased with it.

The extractor was noisy inefficient and gloomy,the heki lets in plenty of light and is much better.


----------



## bevdrew (Aug 30, 2009)

I would go for the Mini Heki - fairly simple to fit straight into the existing hole.

We've replaced one and are saving up to do the next one.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Fiamma Turbo. Comes with a reversible fan, as good as air con in warm weather.


----------

